# Recycled cupcake holder Christmas ornament.



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Last year my DD bought a cupcake holder for a school Thanksgiving day party and what a problem it was. The cupcakes wouldn't stay in the wire circles. She was going to dump it but I said no. I will make something out of it one day and so I did. Took me only a few minutes to make.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

fantastic idea...and very pretty..


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Good idea. Looks nicer than a cupcake holder.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Very clever and very festive. &#128077;&#127876;


----------



## Aliceknits (Oct 16, 2014)

Ingenious idea !!! Very creative people on this site.. As they used to say "There is always more than one way to skin a cat...."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wonderful idea!!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great idea,looks great


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

great idea! I love it!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

It looks wonderful! So festive!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

What a good idea.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Now this is a very good idea!!! ....makes a very festive small Christmas tree....
julie


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Charming...how clever of you.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Love that :-D :-D


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

How cute! Great way to upcycle!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Now that's adorable!!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Terrific idea and so pretty!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very clever, now if I would try that it won't turn out as nice.


----------



## ARANEA (Dec 13, 2012)

You should contact the company to share your picture. They might be interested in the very creative new use for the cupcake tree. Very cute center piece for a holiday buffet/sideboard.


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

I love repurposed items! What a great eye you have for seeing it's potential..


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I love it. Very creative.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Neat idea


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty. What a great idea!!!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

nice idea, great recycle


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great idea! Nice that you could find such a festive re-use for it.


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

What a wonderful idea. If you want to use the cupcake holder as it was meant to be...just tweak the wire so it forms more of a cup to hold the cupcakes. Mine is a Wilton and it worked well after a few adjustments.


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the great idea. My friend bought me the same one at the Goodwill. I think I will make a tree for a friend out of it. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Fantastic idea! You are very creative!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Love it what a great idea. I do so enjoy seeing everyone's clever ideas. Very inspiring.. :thumbup:


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great repurposing!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm VERY impressed....lovely!


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

what a great idea. I have one of those from many years ago and just haven't gotten rid of it for some reason. Now I know what to do with it. THANKS. :lol:


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks spectacular


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

great idea.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a clever idea, it's very pretty.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautifully reused!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely cute. Great table decoration. 

Robin


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, that is just beautiful..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Looks gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Now I know what to do with the one I have!!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Such a great idea. Clever.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so clever


----------

